# What Kind Of Student Were You?



## kittychris07 (Jun 15, 2010)

Smiling Aria said:


> What kind of student were you in school? High school is mostly what I'm talking about, we could reference other grades or even college if you'd prefer. I just want to know a few things. I'll list the questions.
> *1)What is your MBTI?*
> 
> *ISFJ*
> ...


^ten characters.


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

*1)What is your MBTI? *_INTP_
*2)How well did you do in school? *_Above Average. Nothing special. A's and B's. I have like a 3.4GPA and graduate this month.
_
*3)What were your best subjects? What are they now?*_Cisco computer networking. I also did pretty well in math. Literature and Language can go burn in a hole (primarily because of homework)._
*4)Were you bullied in school? If so, why? *_Nope. _
*5)Did you graduate High School, get a GED, drop out, or other? *_I am graduating. School is too easy to just drop out._
*6)Are you diagnosed with ADHD or any other disorder/disability that may have hindered your performance in school?* _It would not require much work on my part to have been diagnosed with ADD (btw, ADHD no longer exists). My biggest issue was focusing during homework. _
*7)What did you think of the school system in general while in school and what do you think of it now?* Since I am still a part of it, I guess I will answer both questions with one answer. The school system teaches many pointless subjects, it ignores subjects which should be taught (short/long term memory development, critical thinking, logic, psychology, social regulation), that would provide far more benefit than learning what color George Washington's pants were during the Revolution.
*8)Where did you live when you went to high school?* _At my parents house less than a mile from the school._
*9)Were you popular? If not, could you describe your "social position" at the time? *_Not particularly. I had friends spread across the school that I could talk with, but I did not really belong to any specific group. Many knew about me, but I didn't take the time to spend much time with many of them. _
*10)What was your biggest issue with High School? You could even name a few if you'd like *
_Homework, and girls. _
*11)If you dropped out. Why did you drop out?*
_I didn't._
*12)Did the school system meet your personal needs? How well did it cater to your personal learning style?*
_It catered very poorly, especially in math. In math, they essentially spoonfed you a formula, said it does a specific thing, and make you redundantly do a large quantity of problems until you have memorized it. They never go into detail as to why the formula works, how it can be tweaked to do different things, or real-life application to the formula itself. _
*13)How necessary do you consider homework to be?
*_If you are having difficulty learning the material, homework is a great way to catch up. It acts as something which can help you learn. The problem occurs when you already know the material and are still forced to do the homework. As anything in the US, students should have choice as to whether they do homework or not without being penalized. If a student can ace a test without doing homework, why give him 0s in the gradebook because he either forgot to do it, ran out of time with other classes, or eventually just did not see the point?If students do not do the homework and begin to fail tests, the responsibility will be on their own shoulders. 
_


----------



## Mind Swirl (Sep 7, 2011)

Signify said:


> *12)Did the school system meet your personal needs? How well did it cater to your personal learning style?*
> _It catered very poorly, especially in math. In math, they essentially spoonfed you a formula, said it does a specific thing, and make you redundantly do a large quantity of problems until you have memorized it. They never go into detail as to why the formula works, how it can be tweaked to do different things, or real-life application to the formula itself. _


I can relate. This was especially aggravating in math and was always a major issue with me.


----------



## Mind Swirl (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm just going to put this in another post. 
*1)What is your MBTI?*
INTJ
*2)How well did you do in school? *_(Did you score high on tests/get good grades?)_
A bit above average.
*3)What were your best subjects? What are they now?*
Depends on the year but I was generally best with Science and English/Reading. Art and Music for electives.
*4)Were you bullied in school? If so, why?*
Overall, no. I can't remember any major instances except one year. There were a few people who needed to get a life. I didn’t care about their opinions though, and ignored them. 
*5)Did you graduate High School, get a GED, drop out, or other?*
Graduated. 
*6)Are you diagnosed with ADHD or any other disorder/disability that may have hindered your performance in school?*
No, but a teacher tried to diagnose me. Teachers always accused me of not paying attention, yet my grades were fine.
*7)What did you think of the school system in general while in school and what do you think of it now?*
Glorified babysitting generally speaking. I dislike it even more now. There are some great individual teachers that made certain subject great, but it's the system I don't like. If I have kids, I'm going to look into alternatives to the public school.
*9)Were you popular? If not, could you describe your "social position" at the time?*
Not popular or unpopular. I suppose Art Kid was an accurate title. 
*10)What was your biggest issue with High School? You could even name a few if you'd like *
Lack of autonomy when doing anything/going anywhere. Even taking a trip to the bathroom was questioned and I hated having to ASK to go. Teachers also liked to tell everyone if they didn't do well in high school, they'd be flipping burgers for the rest of their lives. I thought that was the wrong way to go about motivating students.
*12)Did the school system meet your personal needs? How well did it cater to your personal learning style?*
Not really. Mostly I was given long lists of facts/words to “memorize” because there would be a test on it. It bothered me that we were given no reasons behind the facts or methods, plus I questioned a lot of it. I rarely knew why we were learning it, or where it fit into anything unless I came up with it on my own. 
*13)How necessary do you consider homework to be?*
Practice can be important, but a lot of homework is just busywork. I had a professor in college that gave no homework. He taught us concepts and told us we'd be tested at the start of the next class. How we remembered it was up to us. It forced me to review what I'd learned a few days before and focus on it, but without the busywork. It worked out nicely. I'm aware though, that some people learn through repetition. If it were possible to find out student's learning styles and offer them different ways of studying, that would probably help, not just heap on the homework.


----------



## verityfate (May 3, 2012)

*currently completing Grade 10*

*1)What is your MBTI?*
INTP 

*2)How well did you do in school? (Did you score high on tests/get good grades?)*
I'm universally known as being "smart" at my school, and people seem to think that I have perfect grades. In reality, I fluctuate like crazy, depending mostly on my mental health. I love to learn and think (it's really my favourite activity), but I have bouts of severe anxiety. When it is really bad, it gets in the way of schoolwork, especially test-taking. I am also a perfectionist and procrastinate like crazy. Overall, my current average is 91.8% (keeping in mind that I go to a private school in Canada). I'm on track to finish off the year with 94%. *crosses fingers* Hopefully, next year will be an improvement. 

*3)What were your best subjects? What are they now?*
I tend to excel in literature and writing, as well as history. I don't find any subjects particularly difficult, but I tend to be weaker in languages. I am decent at science and math, but the marks are often determined by test scores, and my anxiety makes it challenging for me to get good grades on those. 

*4)Were you bullied in school? If so, why?*
Mildly in elementary school, but nothing severe. 

*5)Did you graduate High School, get a GED, drop out, or other?*
I will definetly graduate.

*6)Are you diagnosed with ADHD or any other disorder/disability that may have hindered your performance in school?*
I've been diagnosed with general anxiety, social anxiety (gone now, I'm not scared of social interaction, I'm just bad at it), and depression. I also think I may have some form of OCD or OCPD. Usually it isn't too bad, but it can all get pretty crippling.

*7)What did you think of the school system in general while in school and what do you think of it now?*
I was fortunate enough to go to a private school, which I really like. However, the emphasis on memorizing and numbers frustrates me. I would much prefer to be taught how to think creatively, analytically and deeply. I would also like having more choice in how lessons are presented to me. 

*8)Where did you live when you went to high school?*
My bus ride can be anywhere from 40 minutes to 1.5 hours. My typical school day, including the bus, lasts from 7:45 am to 4:30, and when I have sports, I don't get home until 6:30. Lots of fun.

*9)Were you popular? If not, could you describe your "social position" at the time?*
I talk to some people, but I have always preferred the company of adults. I don't have a designated "group"; I tend to have a wide circle of acquaintances. Outside of school, I have several close friends, but I prefer solitude for the most part. 

*10)What was your biggest issue with High School? You could even name a few if you'd like *
The pressure to be the best, to excel. So many kids get burned out and depressed. Also, kids can be really shallow and stupid. I don't get along with almost all of them.

*11)If you dropped out. Why did you drop out?*
N/A

*12)Did the school system meet your personal needs? How well did it cater to your personal learning style?*
I do best when I teach myself, or when I read information and look at graphs. Very much a visual learner. This need was met at times, but for the most part I didn't feel truly engaged in what we were learning. I like to feel personally involved, able to offer opinions and analysis. 

*13)How necessary do you consider homework to be?*
Only necessary for certain subjects, or when a student feels confused. I think reading for english outside of school is fine, and perhaps doing problem sets for math to solidify the formulas.


----------



## Gray Skies (Dec 27, 2010)

*1)What is your MBTI?*
INFJ

*2)How well did you do in school? (Did you score high on tests/get good grades?)*
Mostly A's and B's. I disliked math so I didn't try very hard in any of those classes. On my SATs I didn't study and scored above average, despite having low math scores.

*3)What were your best subjects? What are they now?*
English, History and Digital Media classes. Nothing has changed.

*4)Were you bullied in school? If so, why?*
Some people tried to bully me, most likely because I was quiet and tended to put up with it. After one bully received a few broken fingers I tended to get more respect.

*5)Did you graduate High School, get a GED, drop out, or other?*
Graduated.

*6)Are you diagnosed with ADHD or any other disorder/disability that may have hindered your performance in school?*
No.

*7)What did you think of the school system in general while in school and what do you think of it now?*
I am only a few years out of high school so my opinions then and now are largely the same. There is too much focus on standardized testing and too little on developing thought.

*8)Where did you live when you went to high school?*
In Indiana with my parents.

*9)Were you popular? If not, could you describe your "social position" at the time?*
No, I was not popular. I was friendly and well-liked by most people, but they could never really classify me. I had played football and talked to a lot of the jocks, yet mostly hung out with a bunch of geeks. I was studious and smart, but would crack jokes with the potheads and troublemakers. As far as I'm aware most people didn't really know what to think of me.

*10)What was your biggest issue with High School? You could even name a few if you'd like.*
The bureaucracy of school officials holding otherwise good teachers back by making the priority the number in the grade book as opposed to the student. Other teachers were clearly unqualified for their job, i.e., a 70 year old man trying to teach a web design class who knew less than his class. Also, the complete idiocy and rudeness of a good portion of my peers.

*11)If you dropped out. Why did you drop out?*
n/a

*12)Did the school system meet your personal needs? How well did it cater to your personal learning style?*
The school system itself? No. But there were individual teachers I'll never forget who were amazing. Otherwise, there was no such thing as catering to my personal learning style. In the system of standardized testing, everyone is expected to fit the mold.

*13)How necessary do you consider homework to be?*
Some subjects require practice to effectively learn. For those types of subjects, homework is necessary. For other subjects it just seemed to turn into busywork.


----------



## SeektheTruth (May 1, 2012)

*1)What is your MBTI?*

ENFP
*2)How well did you do in school? *_(Did you score high on tests/get good grades?)
_
In middleschool, horrible. University quite good.
*3)What were your best subjects? What are they now?*
Process management, Consultancy, Service Management and other business / IT / people combinations
*4)Were you bullied in school? If so, why?*
Yeah, although looking back at it, I think most were miserable at middle school. Even the bullies get bullied.
*5)Did you graduate High School, get a GED, drop out, or other?*
Still studying at university
*6)Are you diagnosed with ADHD or any other disorder/disability that may have hindered your performance in school?*
Yep, just as everyone
*7)What did you think of the school system in general while in school and what do you think of it now?*
Mm, I think back than I thought the system itself was quite okay. Right now I also don't have any positive or negative thoughts about it. For me personally it is taxing to learn all kind of different things I don't care about but for others that is the best way or it is just okay. You can't make a school for every personality. mm, come to think about it, lets do that!
*8)Where did you live when you went to high school?*
On my own in student appartments
*9)Were you popular? If not, could you describe your "social position" at the time?*
Right now I am doing well. some people don't like me, a lot of people do like me and I have a couple of really awesome friends.
*10)What was your biggest issue with High School? You could even name a few if you'd like *
Now I am filling this in, I start to doubt my knowledge of the US school system. Not sure how old kids are on that school but er, I don't know. Nope, Ill go for 'no issues'
*11)If you dropped out. Why did you drop out?*
Out of middle School because of psychological reasons.
*12)Did the school system meet your personal needs? How well did it cater to your personal learning style?*
They tried the best they could, but it didn't help me enough to not drop out. (middle school).
University was great in the first two years. teachers were willing to give individual advice and everything. The later years the system changed.
*13)How necessary do you consider homework to be?*
Not all that important. As long as I am able to grasp the concept, I am doing fine. This applies to things I like, when I was younger I didn't like to do homework but it was definitely needed for me on the courses that didn't speak to me.


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

*1)What is your MBTI?*: ENTP

*2)How well did you do in school? *: meh. Good test grades, but no motivation through most of it._(Did you score high on tests/get good grades?)
_
*3)What were your best subjects? What are they now?*: MATH. In college, I'd have to say English & math were great for me.
*4)Were you bullied in school? If so, why?*: In elementary and middle school I sort of was, but high school was where the change started.
*5)Did you graduate High School, get a GED, drop out, or other?*: Graduated.
*6)Are you diagnosed with ADHD or any other disorder/disability that may have hindered your performance in school?*: anxiety, which was awful in junior year. In my senior year, I did considerably better!
*7)What did you think of the school system in general while in school and what do you think of it now?*I think it is pretty good for people to have it, and that in the latter two years of high school it was great. It's unfortunate that some areas which are poor have bad teaching and then when the students take standardized tests or things of that sort, they end up bombing. Some of them probably get their confidence hurt because they'll otherwise think they're really good.
*8)Where did you live when you went to high school?*: earliler: OK. later: south central TX.
*9)Were you popular? If not, could you describe your "social position" at the time?*I'd say I was reasonably well-liked. People liked my humor, and... dancing, and stuff of that sort.
*10)What was your biggest issue with High School? You could even name a few if you'd like *: It would have been great had I been a lot more stable by, say, freshman or sophomore year of high school. Maybe I could have moved here a bit sooner, but if I didn't, I wouldn't have gotten to see my nephew at the hospital while he was being conceived. I couldn't stand living in my city at the time and wanted desperately to leave.
*11)If you dropped out. Why did you drop out?*I didn't drop out, but while living with my parents I often considered doing so. I just didn't want to get real bad-mouthed in front of my dad.
*12)Did the school system meet your personal needs? How well did it cater to your personal learning style?*: When I was still in OK, no. When I moved here, yes on all counts.
*13)How necessary do you consider homework to be?*: I didn't consider it at all necessary. If you're in school though, I think it's a helpful way to learn the taught information. I've never liked homework that much, though.

It's been 7 years since, though.


----------



## Impact Calculus (Mar 29, 2012)

*1)What is your MBTI?

*INFJ
*2)How well did you do in school? *_(Did you score high on tests/get good grades?)

_I did poorly freshmen year, only getting around a 2.6 cumulative. I think kicked that up to about a 3.8 for the rest of my high school, leaving me at about a 3.5 cumulative. 

*3)What were your best subjects? What are they now?*

Math is and has been my best. Science pretty close after that.

*4)Were you bullied in school? If so, why?*

Hardly at all. Especially in high school. Usually people begin to develop a more evolved character by then. 
*5)Did you graduate High School, get a GED, drop out, or other?*

I graduated high school, then moved on to college. 

*6)Are you diagnosed with ADHD or any other disorder/disability that may have hindered your performance in school?*

I had and still have ADHD. It did hinder my performance, but I took initiative to control it.
*7)What did you think of the school system in general while in school and what do you think of it now?*

It's a system that works, but is completely negligent of a great deal of flaws. Its comical that a system designed for educating has no idea, specifically, how educating works. They feel the need to force an objective standard with strict requirements in order to provoke thought and learning. I'm quite aware that our government is to blame for this, but it continues to baffle me that teachers themselves are unaware that watering down thought provoking concepts to a 'cram it in your head' routine is inefficient.

Furthermore, most people were completely unaware that many high school based college classes aren't accepted to most colleges. The fact that they don't even talk about duel enrollment is baffling. 
*8)Where did you live when you went to high school?*

Michigan
*9)Were you popular? If not, could you describe your "social position" at the time?*

I don't know. I had a few acquaintances I could make subtle amount of small talk with. I also had a small group of friends I could really engage socially with.
*10)What was your biggest issue with High School? You could even name a few if you'd like *

Too much effort put into things that don't help anything.

*12)Did the school system meet your personal needs? How well did it cater to your personal learning style?*

English is like Si/Ne on steroids. This is probably the only class where my needs weren't met by the system. Other classes could have done better, but at least it wasn't frustratingly hard to adapt. 
*13)How necessary do you consider homework to be?

*Give points for maintaining consistent effort and drop the required homework. Give people the option to use work sheets as a tool for studying. Let people decide what works best for them for studying, and let the tests be a reflection on what they've learned.


----------



## C.C. (Apr 29, 2011)

1)What is your MBTI?

- Completely unsure, although I think I can safely guess within the realm of anything with moderate Si, like ISFJ, INFP, or INTP.

2)How well did you do in school? (Did you score high on tests/get good grades?)

- Up until grade 11, I was a complete and utter perfectionist, Keeping my average around 90% for most of my years. Grade 11 and 12 were the years where that all changed, however, the more complex subjects gave me trouble because I didn't study. I still try to maintain decent enough grades though, my father sort of beat it into me that anything below an 85 was sub-par and dis-satisfactory. 

3)What were your best subjects? What are they now?

- I was pretty close in all of my subjects when I was younger, with math and the sciences actually being my better courses, but that all changed once I got into high school and my study habits sort of just... dissipated. English had become my strong suit in high school and early college/university years. 


4)Were you bullied in school? If so, why?

- I wasn't bullied to the severe degree of getting beaten up or anything, but I was often harassed and teased by some people through grades 5-7. Thankfully, one of them was held back a year, and the other moved away. I suppose I was a victim because I was very shy, high-strung, pensive, and took things so seriously that I was a pretty easy target to upset. I also wasn't the type that was very threatening, so that compounded the problem. 

5)Did you graduate High School, get a GED, drop out, or other?

- I have graduated from high school, but have not yet decided on a career path, so I have no university degree (yet).

6)Are you diagnosed with ADHD or any other disorder/disability that may have hindered your performance in school?

- I used to think I was, but honestly, I believe that I was just trying to use it as an excuse to justify my dropping grades in high school, when the real problem was my own laziness and procrastinating. I don't think I suffer from any medical disorder that would hinder my learning and listening abilities.

7)What did you think of the school system in general while in school and what do you think of it now?

- In the early years, I believed it was fantastic, the teachers were only as strict as they needed to be, they taught to a level that anyone could understand the content, and I was actually motivated and inspired to do my best and achieve to the best of my abilities. However, from grades 7 and up, that all turned to the worst, especially in the high school years, when teachers almost seemed to stop caring or enforcing the importance of working hard, and leaving things to be too optional that people stop trying hard. University courses almost feel like a farce to me, the laziest people I've ever seen with jobs have been some university "professors." 

8)Where did you live when you went to high school?

- I lived in Stephenville, Newfoundland, which is in Canada, for one year of high school, and finished my other three years of high school in Grand Falls-Windsor, Newfoundland. 

9)Were you popular? If not, could you describe your "social position" at the time?

- Popularity didn't seem to be a big thing until the latter years of high school, but I suppose I was popular to a certain degree when I moved to a new town, since I was the new guy, I played on the high school hockey team, but I wasn't a typical jock like the other guys. I was shy, quiet, but approachable all the same, and I tried not to be too good for others. I think a lot of people took notice of that, and treated me kindly, accordingly. I don't really care for the idea of popularity, though, as long as I have friends who like me for who I am, that is all that matters to me.

10)What was your biggest issue with High School? You could even name a few if you'd like 

People changing into complete and utter douchebags for the lack of a better word, and acting pretentious, having to take completely irrelevant and undesirable courses for specific credits to graduate, lack of caring teachers, and having the entire student body feel so divided.

11)If you dropped out. Why did you drop out?

I did not drop out; I consider school too important to ever consider doing so, unless the circumstances were that dire.

12)Did the school system meet your personal needs? How well did it cater to your personal learning style?

I suppose the teachers carried out their regimes well enough, but I never felt that personable connection with most of my teachers like I used to in my younger years. I never felt challenged properly, and more importantly, encouraged and included as before. It felt as though once the lesson was taught, that was it, don't bother coming around to ask questions, and even a lack of praise felt condemning. My english teachers all happened to possess these qualities, so maybe that's why I excelled more at the course in my later years.

13)How necessary do you consider homework to be?

Absolutely essential, as high school would teach me, and it needs to be mandatory again. The biggest problem with high school is that we are not forced to complete homework anymore, which was essentially my only excuse to study. If you leave doing homework up to the students, it should come as no surprise that close to everyone would rather engage themselves in more 'enjoyable activities,' than complete homework. I couldn't feel compelled to do homework if I was not directly rewarded for it, because who can honestly say what homework is important to complete for upcoming tests? Might as well declare it all to be important, and reward others for completing it. 

I honestly feel that, at least in high school, public exams and finals should be cut down to 40% of your entire grade, and make homework outside of standard assignments worth something again, at least 10% or so, to compel people to complete it, and at least study _a little_. Otherwise, students will continue to engross themselves in hobbies instead of education, and suffer incredible consequences for it, because nobody understands the true importance of homework.


----------



## LunaWolf (Sep 4, 2010)

1)What is your MBTI?

INXP

2)How well did you do in school? (Did you score high on tests/get good grades?)

average - Sometime's above, sometime's below

3)What were your best subjects? What are they now?

Arts, music, history, geography,biology (nothing mathmatical )

4)Were you bullied in school? If so, why?

Yes , for going my own way and not being like them

5)Did you graduate High School, get a GED, drop out, or other?

Still have to graduate .... I have the lazy being syndrome

6)Are you diagnosed with ADHD or any other disorder/disability that may have hindered your performance in school?

I have Dyslexia... 

7)What did you think of the school system in general while in school and what do you think of it now?

I hate school with all my being, why ? I feel like a freaking number ......

8)Where did you live when you went to high school?

With my somewhat crude parents >.<

9)Were you popular? If not, could you describe your "social position" at the time?

No, I was the "Freak", the one they had to stay away from or use for their own purpose until I became stronger, now I'm the Bitch or the one who doesn't want to be involved in anything

10)What was your biggest issue with High School? You could even name a few if you'd like 

The people, my own laziness, my pride (important one ;p), my self-protectiveness

11)If you dropped out. Why did you drop out?

Still have time to decide :bored:

12)Did the school system meet your personal needs? How well did it cater to your personal learning style?

Well we are all different... so a perfect system doesn't exist.... 


13)How necessary do you consider homework to be?

I love projects that you have time for; like a half year. I had to make a rapport about the current economical situation in russia and a book report and I love those but don't give me any homework about math, chemistry....Then it's a misery


----------



## MirrorSmile (May 26, 2011)

I'm technically still studying right now at uni, so high school isn't really that long ago for me. Anyway, my answers (all in the context of high school education).

*1) What is your MBTI?*
INTJ.

*2) How well did you do in school? (Did you score high on tests/get good grades?)*
Well, I got high grades in a lot of my classes, but not in all of them. I wasn't in one of the top sections of our batch (here people are grouped into sections: the first two sections have the highest performing students while the rest were randomly distributed to the remaining sections), but in all the sections I have been in I was in the top 10. In our school, I'd say I was above average, but I wasn't smart enough to be considered one of the best_._

*3) What were your best subjects? What are they now?*
_Then:_ English, Geometry, Biology. _Now:_ Still English, Well, since I'm in uni the subjects I'm taking are limited. I guess computer programming since they haven't kicked me out of CS yet.

*4) Were you bullied in school? If so, why?*
Nope. Maybe it's just our school, not sure, but nobody ever really bullies anyone here. Well, physically at least. Even then, I wasn't really hated by anyone enough for them to start rumors or pranks.

*5) Did you graduate High School, get a GED, drop out, or other?*
I graduated. I don't think we have GED here.

*6) Are you diagnosed with ADHD or any other disorder/disability that may have hindered your performance in school?*
None. I have asthma, but it never bothered my studies and it's been a while since I had an attack.

*7) What did you think of the school system in general while in school and what do you think of it now?*
I thought the system teaches you discipline. At least our curriculum does. It's more advanced compared to other high schools in _our_ country, so I saw it as a decent preparation for college. I still think of it that way. In general though I think high schools should acknowledge and encourage all kinds of intelligence, not just those important to the academe.

*8) Where did you live when you went to high school?*
What do you mean by this? I don't think my answer matters since I'm not from the US. I come from an urban area though.

*9) Were you popular? If not, could you describe your "social position" at the time?*
Social 'positions' aren't as defined here compared to other places. At least in my high school, and also in other science high schools I know of in our country. There were still 'popular' people, and people have cliques and they classify everyone according to who they can hang out with and who they can't. _But_ I see our social life depending more on categorizing people than a 'social ladder'. Because we have sections where our classmates get randomly picked each year, we basically had to spend each year with a different set of classmates for all our classes. For the whole year (we don't have semesters in our school). Thus, we can make friends with people from different 'cliques', so to speak. It's like an interconnected web of relationships, if that makes sense.

Theoretically, almost anyone can become a social butterfly if they're gregarious enough. That being said, I was just a normal kid who hung out with a group of friends. I wasn't popular, but it never mattered in our school because everyone knew everyone's names and faces (only 250 can enter our school through an entrance test, so we really have a small population). I was pretty average.

*10) What was your biggest issue with High School? You could even name a few if you'd like *
The relationships. Everyone's running on hormones and _~feelings~_ that it gets unnerving sometimes. I don't think it's a bad thing, but it can be draining for someone like me, especially since people come to me to talk about their problems.

*11) If you dropped out. Why did you drop out?*


*12) Did the school system meet your personal needs? How well did it cater to your personal learning style?*
It's okay. I study best when I'm alone, or when through visual aids and sounds so it was never a problem for me.

*13) How necessary do you consider homework to be?*
I think it's extremely important for subjects that require calculations and practice, such as mathematics and chemistry. Some people can learn it in one go, but most need practice for this kind of stuff. I learned that the hard way when I entered college. I can usually understand it in one go back in high school, but now I'm starting to think it was all because my teacher gave us a lot to do at home.

I also think reporting in class is as important as homework, as long as you do it right and don't bullshit your way through. I find that being able to teach other people is a great litmus test for testing whether you fully understand something or not.


----------



## Dolorous Haze (Jun 2, 2012)

*1)What is your MBTI?*

INFP

*2)How well did you do in school? (Did you score high on tests/get good grades?)*

My grades are high in the subjects I like.

*3)What were your best subjects? What are they now?
*English, history, French, art and religion.

*4)Were you bullied in school? If so, why?
*Thankfully, no.

*5)Did you graduate High School, get a GED, drop out, or other?*

Next year's my final year in secondary school.

*6)Are you diagnosed with ADHD or any other disorder/disability that may have hindered your performance in school?*

I probably have ADD but it's not diagnosed. 

*7)What did you think of the school system in general while in school and what do you think of it now?*

It's not perfect, but it could be a lot worse. I'm just happy I have the opportunity to get an education as so many people in the world today are deprived from learning.

*8)Where did you live when you went to high school?*

I live in Ireland with my family.

*9)Were you popular? If not, could you describe your "social position" at the time?*

Although I'm not a big fan of socialising, I'm good at finding things in common with other people and getting other people to talk. I make a few jokes here and there. I hang around with the 'nerds' though. Their conversations are much more interesting.

*10)What was your biggest issue with High School? You could even name a few if you'd like *

Homework, procrastination, getting up early, maths, some teachers, unnecessary drama, itchy school jumper, routine. Also, my attendance is pretty dismal.

*11)If you dropped out. Why did you drop out?*

I didn't, but the thoughts of going back to school makes me want to run to the other side of the world.

*12)Did the school system meet your personal needs? How well did it cater to your personal learning style?*

Of course not, but I make the best I can from it.


*13)How necessary do you consider homework to be?*

I usually do it the night before or the morning before class. Even between classes sometimes. If it's maths homework, I usually don't do it at all. I still get good grades though, in everything except for maths. I just spend too much time thinking about essays and projects and coming up with ideas, rather than actually doing them. It's really hard for me to start a project or an essay unless I'm under pressure.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

*1)What is your MBTI?*
INFP
*2)How well did you do in school? (Did you score high on tests/get good grades?)*
Our grading system is from 1 to 10, where anything below 5 and you fail the class. I usually got 8s, 9s and 10s with a few slipups here and there.
*3)What were your best subjects? What are they now?*
English, German, Maths, Chemistry, Biology and Geography.
*4)Were you bullied in school? If so, why?*
Bullied maybe, discriminated against because of nationality...yes.
*5)Did you graduate High School, get a GED, drop out, or other?*
Graduated and went to collage to study eneneering and then psychology. Majored in psychology and didn't find a job in my field.
*6)Are you diagnosed with ADHD or any other disorder/disability that may have hindered your performance in school?*
Inatentive ADD and mild dyslexia.
*7)What did you think of the school system in general while in school and what do you think of it now?*
Boring waste of time. I could have learned more important things. Most of it I don't even use anymore and have forgotten. School vasn't specialized, it wasn't tailored to individual skills and capability...too much theory, mental work and no practice. I think school is there to babysit people from 8am to 3pm. If I have to sit and listen...at least make it worth my time.
*8)Where did you live when you went to high school?*
Eastern Eu is all I'll say.
*9)Were you popular? If not, could you describe your "social position" at the time? *
Quiet loner. People din't perticularly like me nor did they hate me. I prefered being off the radar.
*10)What was your biggest issue with High School? You could even name a few if you'd like *
See question 7.
*12)Did the school system meet your personal needs? How well did it cater to your personal learning style?*
Didn't meet my ppersonal needs and it didn't cater to anything, we learned heavy theory in all subjects, it was difficult and boring with many stupid demands. I studied both the countrie's language and my own, which always ended up as an extra subject I had to test in compared to the natives.
*13)How necessary do you consider homework to be?*
Essential, helped me learn the subject faster, we always had some type of homework.


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

*1)What is your MBTI?* INTJ
*2)How well did you do in school?* Quite well_._
*3)What were your best subjects?* Biology, Philosophy, Psychology, English, Chemistry.
*What are they now?* I've been out of school for years.
*4)Were you bullied in school? If so, why?* No, the one or two that tried anything funny, found out why I was a black belt.
*5)Did you graduate High School, get a GED, drop out, or other?* I went to college. I have a Bachelor in Languages and Linguistics and a Master in Computer Engineering.
*6)Are you diagnosed with ADHD or any other disorder/disability that may have hindered your performance in school?* No.
*7)What did you think of the school system in general while in school and what do you think of it now?* Tedious and too much useless filler. 
*8)Where did you live when you went to high school?* My country of Birth. 
*9)Were you popular? If not, could you describe your "social position" at the time?* I was (and still am) a Goth. And I didn't (and still don't) care about social status. I have better things to occupy my head with than that vain charade.
*10)What was your biggest issue with High School? You could even name a few if you'd like * It was boring and the Maths teachers were too stupid to understand why I can solve math problems in seconds (thus screwing up my math grade).
*11)If you dropped out. Why did you drop out?* Doesn't apply to me.
*12)Did the school system meet your personal needs? How well did it cater to your personal learning style?* There was a canteen, bar, toilets... Honestly, no one cares about this stuff where I come from. My country doesn't have a "poor little darling" culture and we don't pamper them of give them trophies for "sitting on the bench" or any of that load of bullocks. Either you are a winner or a loser, end of.
As for personal learning styles... no one cares. If you can't keep up, get some extra classes to help. If you're too good, leap some years.
*13)How necessary do you consider homework to be?* It's nice to pass the time when it's raining (I grew up without gaming consoles). I never had to study much, what I hear once or twice, I memorize and when I see keywords related to the subject, I recall everything.


----------



## CowGoesQuack (Jun 8, 2012)

*1)What is your MBTI? 
**
INFP

2)How well did you do in schdol? (Did you score high on tests/get good grades?)

I think i did really well. I hate too brag though, but I was the guy who would never study, fall asleep in class, but then get the highs on tests

3)What were your best subjects? What are they now?

I was best in the nerdy subjects like science and math

4)Were you bullied in school? If so, why?

only in middle school since I was too soft and sensitive, but ive learned to try to grow out of that

5)Did you graduate High School, get a GED, drop out, or other?

I graduated high school with an associates degree by going to community college at the same time

6)Are you diagnosed with ADHD or any other disorder/disability that may have hindered your performance in school?

nope

7)What did you think of the school system in general while in school and what do you think of it now?

The american education system is whack, yo.

8)Where did you live when you went to high school?

Utah

9)Were you popular? If not, could you describe your "social position" at the time?

Uhm, well I was really talkitive and friends with a lot of people in elementry school, but after that i moved and i just stopped talking to people until late high school so i would say no.

10)What was your biggest issue with High School? You could even name a few if you'd like 

1.romance
2.drama
3.stupid people

11)If you dropped out. Why did you drop out?

never even considered it.

12)Did the school system meet your personal needs? How well did it cater to your personal learning style?

Well, it depends what you mean by that. I always got good grades, but i wouldnt say i learned much. I took a lot of extra and hard classes, but even if i got a good grade in it, I dont think i learned much at all.

13)How necessary do you consider homework to be?
*​

Homework is the stupidest thing ever. You should go to school to learn not mindlessly do the stupid things that homework makes you do. I honestly think that people learn very little from homework, well at least i did.


----------



## AstralSoldier (Jun 18, 2012)

*1)What is your MBTI?
*INFJ.
*2)How well did you do in school? *_(Did you score high on tests/get good grades?)
_I did pretty well in school considering everything I was going through at home (A few A's lota B's, a few like 1 or 2 C's) Unfortunately, most Pennsylvania inner city school curriculum/syllabi aren't exactly designed for the future MIT grad student, and since I was pretty apathetic then I did just enough to keep my grades manageable clean by my own standards.
*3)What were your best subjects? What are they now?*
Best subjects? Ok, any Physics/Science subjects, Art computer, or sculpting, Language Arts (pretty good writer), Social Studies, and Mathematics. I was pretty intelligent, and didn't have to push myself very hard to get good grades, EXCEPT in math; Math is really cut and dry, and uniform, it's not creative or abstract and it bored me; it was like someone talking at you telling you to take down as many notes as needed for something you didn't care about at the time. Now I strive to balance out my academic strengths and focus more on my mathematics so I can deal more with physics if I choose.
*4)Were you bullied in school? If so, why?*
Nope. Not really bullied. I stuck with friends who were like me some where the 'troubled ones' all really smart in their own ways, I was socially/academically smart, so I could be friends with a lot of different circles, so I was pretty comfortable in that department. I think it was good that I wasn't bullied in school because with my home life I probably would've come to school and SNAPPED. There was a few kids that I tried to avoid, because I knew that once my anger exploded, the inner nutcase would've come out and then I'dve regretted it. Carried out of school in cuffs for the WHOLE WORLD TO SEE...I'm an introvert, and I'd rather just stay to myself, for one thing, and I was aware of the potential effect of my actions, not really afraid of anyone. I knew how far I would go to TRAUMATIZE those kids, but I thought about jail, and that kept me away from them, and since they didn't really have the balls to jump at me, I just let them go. All it took for me was a bad mood, and I would just punch you directly in the face, at the time, I was aiming to destroy you socially, and emotionally.
*5)Did you graduate High School, get a GED, drop out, or other?*
Graduated.
*6)Are you diagnosed with ADHD or any other disorder/disability that may have hindered your performance in school?*
I wasn't FORMALLY diagnosed with anything, but I spoke to my teachers about seeing the school psychologist and that became like a DAILY thing for me. He realized that I was pretty smart, but couldn't figure out why I didn't apply myself more. I told him 'if you had a shitty homelife, would you have time/care to apply yourself more?" he found out that I was clinically/chronically depressed, burning out, probably suffering from PTSD, and a dissociative disorder. After sophomore year, pre-junior year, I was recommended to go to an RTF (residential treatment facility) called the 'Meadows' and I some of the BEST friends of my life there! We all just clicked so easily. I thought it was too good to be true.
*7)What did you think of the school system in general while in school and what do you think of it now?*
Well, I thought and still do think the school system in general fails inner city school children. Most of them don't have the effective means to deal with the children who come from broken homes, abusive situations of ALL kinds; My high school wasn't as bad as others, but the kids after my senior class of '07 were horrible...each class after that one was worse; it'll only be a matter of time before my ex-high school turns into a detention home. All I can say is I'm GLAD I got out of there before I would've tossed some stupid kid down the steps breaking their neck. Not everybody gives a shit about other people's kids: I know I didn't.
*8)Where did you live when you went to high school?*
I was in between my home, and friends homes, and grandmom's house...the only place that I felt good was at my friends house; everything else sucked because my homelife was a wreck; I almost got arrested for assaulting my dad, I beat him so bad that he was taken to the hospital. I snapped, I wasn't gonna take his, or ANYBODY'S shit anymore. Bank on that.
*9)Were you popular? If not, could you describe your "social position" at the time?*
I wasn't popular mainly because I didn't WANT to be popular; I had the potential to be popular, because I had friends that we're relatively cool with some popular kids, and I had the social/academic smarts to be popular; I was good at making people laugh and did hilarious shit, but in the end I wasn't fake enough and had no interest in being it; I just didn't FEEL the need to prove myself to people..na, that was THEIR JOB.

I wasn't interested in making someone else look bad and me look good for it. That didn't make sense to me. I liked my friends we had fun, and we didn't care about anyone else. I guess I was a nerdy/stoner/emo/prep...I would wear polo shirts, ties, jeans VANS, ETTENIES, JORDANS, TIMBERLANDS...etc what ever I thought I LIKED. I wasn't one dimensional even then. My freinds and I would get stoned and come to Health and then Phys. Ed, and laugh our ASSES off...and the gym teacher pulled me and my 6 friends aside, and asked if we were all stoned, I said, "No, He's Stoned, he's Miffed, he' Packed, He's Rollin', He's Glassey, and....I'm Baked!" lol we all laughed, even the gym teacher. I asked him if he had a newport, and he asked 'what was wrong with you?' and I said 'what's wrong with you? 19.3% of americans smoke!! Where's you patriotic pride?!' lol I laughed so hard, he smiled a bit because I think he knew I was stoned...he told us to suit up for swimming, and I told him there is no way in hell I was swimming as stoned as I was, and I asked him if he would swim if he was as stoned as I was, and he laughed his ass off....I was completely serious though....that was the kind of guy I was, and am.

As far as social position goes; I was kind of a 'black' social butterfly, I could talk to anyone about anything, and because I was so damned funny, (showed off for attention because of my MISERABLE homelife) I spent alot of time down in the Internal Suspension Room. I knew that my grades were good, so I could just chill down there for a while, I was pretty popular with the IS/Hall monitors down there too; I let them pigeon hole my personality thinking I was a 'good, but 'busy' kid' so I could manipulate them latter to getting me snacks in the lunch room provided I gave them a little 'extra' money for the rice crispy treat bricks....yep, I was a COLD dude...lol
*10)What was your biggest issue with High School? You could even name a few if you'd like *
1.) Social Hierachy!! Who DIED and made some of these kids quote on quote 'POULAR?!' lol I think in High School, it's the beginning of the 'Hive Mind' mentality that people develop in general such as watching the latest reality tv shows, etc.; people 'unanimously' decide WHO is popular, based on who is loudest, outgoing, and in the most extra circulars...most popularity was based on 'looks' and unanimous appeal...whoever 'worked' the hardest (was the loudest, most all around social/outgoing) was likely to be popular.... all that crap didn't matter to me; I was smokin' in the tail end of my senior year, loving my 3.5 GPA, and had pool/pizza parties with my friends. Who needs popularity when your friends had a POOL/PIZZA whenever you wanted?! I also had a 'surrogate family' and they still kinda help me from time to time.

*11)If you dropped out. Why did you drop out?*
Didn't drop out.
*12)Did the school system meet your personal needs? How well did it cater to your personal learning style?*
Personal needs? pshhh, not York High. All it did was give me planetarium with roof-top access to smoke bowls with friends; it was awesome. I learned through watching people, and applying logic as needed.
*13)How necessary do you consider homework to be?*
Varries by subject; for math VERY important, because I needed all the help I could get, until I learned how to kind of 'switch' my brain functions around and learn how to use my Ti function more in math. I just hated math because I'm an intuitive Feeler.


----------



## Uncouth Angel (Nov 26, 2011)

LunaWolf said:


> 1)What is your MBTI?


 INFP




> 2)How well did you do in school? (Did you score high on tests/get good grades?)


 I was a mediocre student, usually getting average grades. I was especially terrible at Math, though I usually did better at English and Social Studies, and excelled at Art courses. I did alright on my SATs and MCAs, although I always struggled with standardized tests, even in college. I always had difficulty focusing on studying, and reading books I didn't want to read without getting bored and stopping. My Ne has pretty much insured that I get distracted whenever I read, even if it's something interesting. 

I always did much better in open-ended classes that allowed for creativity. I earned my MFA in Writing. I'm not sure if I could have even gotten into an MA in Literature program or something to that effect. Yet, whenever I speak with educators, I'm always told that I have the intellect and mindset of a scholar/professor anyway. I don't really have the mindset, energy, or discipline to teach at the high school level.



> 3)What were your best subjects? What are they now?


Art (drawing), and Creative Writing of any sort. I also have a shot of doing well in literature and history classes. 



> 4)Were you bullied in school? If so, why?


 Yes, and constantly. Why? I'm a male INFP. I was invariably the shortest kid in my class. I didn't give a damn about sports, I was quiet, and I liked fantasy and science. Work it out for yourself.



> 5)Did you graduate High School, get a GED, drop out, or other?


 I graduated from High School at about the middle of my class in 2000. I graduated from college with a BA in English in 2005. I graduated from grad school with an MFA in writing in 2011. 



> 6)Are you diagnosed with ADHD or any other disorder/disability that may have hindered your performance in school?


No official diagnosis, though I have wondered if I have adult ADHD or some variation of Asperger's. 



> 7)What did you think of the school system in general while in school and what do you think of it now?


I hated everything about it. I hated the fact that I lived in a world of 0's and 1's that didn't allow for 2. I hated the fact that I had to travel to a place with over a thousand people my age every day in order to feel lonely and unfulfilled. And looking back now, I hate the fact that so many of my concerns and efforts were directed toward useless things.



> 8)Where did you live when you went to high school?


 With my parents. Where the hell else?



> 9)Were you popular? If not, could you describe your "social position" at the time?


 I was the lone wolf. Not the Omega. 



> 10)What was your biggest issue with High School? You could even name a few if you'd like


 That no one was there to impart the wisdom that I needed at the time, and in a way that I would have understood. And that so much effort was directed toward bullshit that wouldn't be important later on.



> 11)If you dropped out. Why did you drop out?


 I didn't. I wasn't thinking of college much, though, but I got admitted into three or four schools.



> 12)Did the school system meet your personal needs? How well did it cater to your personal learning style?


 As best they could, but how could they? 



> 13)How necessary do you consider homework to be?


 It's important, because you need to exercise your ability to apply what you've learned in class. Assuming you've learned something useful. Plus, learning responsibility, meeting expectations, and mindless, repetative work also prepares you for your first job.


----------



## Jetsune Lobos (Apr 23, 2012)

*1)What is your MBTI?
*
ENTP (around 52% extroverted, but very much so heavy on the _NTP bit)


*2)How well did you do in school? *_(Did you score high on tests/get good grades?)

_Awful. Seriously. The only thing that kept the counselors from putting me in the special needs program was my aptitude for writing. The atrocity that were my grades were mostly due to just being a major slacker ('cept physics. Fuck physics)


*3)What were your best subjects? What are they now?
*
English. Oh man, my English teachers always fell in love with my ass on week one, despite my incredible knack for making some of the most juvenile grammar mistakes. Every other class in high school I either read copious amounts of Nietzsche/Ayn Rand or worked on my writing to kill time.


*4)Were you bullied in school? If so, why?*

lolno.


*5)Did you graduate High School, get a GED, drop out, or other?
*
Actually graduated a whole semester early, even in light of my whopping 2.4 GPA. Luckily I took enough AP's in middle school to compensate for the classes I flunked out of (absences, and good ol' fashioned fucking-off. Even took a few people down with me on that last part :B ) and my counselor was convinced I could net myself a 4.0 in community college while I get my basics and ace the ACT. Did that latter part, about to throw down my lot with the former.


*6)Are you diagnosed with ADHD or any other disorder/disability that may have hindered your performance in school?
*
My family had always assumed I had mild ADD. My personal doctor assumed I had mild ADD. I, however, think it's a misdiagnoses commonly attributed to my MBTI type (not to say it isn't correct, but rather, it isn't necessarily damaging)


*7)What did you think of the school system in general while in school and what do you think of it now?
*
Terrible. I mean, I actually went to a pretty first-rate (first-rate for a public school, anyways) school and by my sophomore year almost every class, aside from English, felt incredibly boring and arbitrary. It wasn't difficult (still minding the physics course...) by any means, it just felt like a complete joke that I was investing so much of my time into something I was no longer getting much out of it besides a piece of paper that equated to nothing more than a 'I survived the American school system' T-shirt. It would have been more comical had I not been entrapped in the middle of it.


*8)Where did you live when you went to high school?
*
'Home'. Still do.


*9)Were you popular? If not, could you describe your "social position" at the time?
*
In a sense, I suppose. I wandered between a lot of groups - one week I was hanging out with a group I guess you could label as "The Stoners" at the mall and the next I was at six flags with a couple of dudes from varsity. Junior year I even had my own little group going for me, but my senior year I pretty much alienated myself from everyone. I was just done with the place, man.


*10)What was your biggest issue with High School? You could even name a few if you'd like 
*
The hierarchy of the student body, the curriculum, the teachers, and the incompetency that they tended to bring with them (and why exactly should they be more? In today's society they have little to no incentive to besides some watered-damaged pipe dream some of them seem to hold onto, or at least pretend to)


*11)If you dropped out. Why did you drop out?

*Null
*

12)Did the school system meet your personal needs? How well did it cater to your personal learning style?*

No. It's painfully obvious how dated it is, and even more terrifying that it's headed in a pretty bad direction by slowly eroding away the art and recreational programs.


*13)How necessary do you consider homework to be?

*It's really hard to say. Maybe or maybe not with a new model, but under the current one it's just as frivolous as the _curriculum_ that's being taught.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

*1)What is your MBTI?*
ENTP

*2)How well did you do in school?
*I didn't do well in high school as I slacked off constantly, but I did well in college and law school
*
3)What were your best subjects? What are they now?
*High School - English, History, Chemistry
College - the various counseling psychology classes, Psych Lab, Legal Research & Writing
Law School - Criminal Law and Procedure, Evidence, Constitutional Law, Trial Advocacy

*4)Were you bullied in school? If so, why?
*Not really, but I was part of a group that pranked each other very harshly 

*5)Did you graduate High School, get a GED, drop out, or other?
*Graduated, eventually got a BS, BA, JD

*6)Are you diagnosed with ADHD or any other disorder/disability that may have hindered your performance in school?
*No, but I probably have ADHD. My attention span is minimal

*7)What did you think of the school system in general while in school and what do you think of it now?
*I thought it was shitty and boring and I still think it's shitty and boring

*8)Where did you live when you went to high school?*
Nowhere special

*9)Were you popular? If not, could you describe your "social position" at the time?
*My friends and I just did our own thing and mostly ignored that stuff

*10)What was your biggest issue with High School? You could even name a few if you'd like 
*Pointless, boring, ridiculous. I resented the fact that 90% of all work was just to check up to see if you did the reading.

*11)If you dropped out. Why did you drop out?
*N/A

*12)Did the school system meet your personal needs? How well did it cater to your personal learning style?
*No, I don't think high school helped me at all

*13)How necessary do you consider homework to be?*
Not necessary at all. Most homework is just busy work.


----------

